# Hunting for 2010



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

How does your hunting plans look for 2010, what species are on your menu, and do you have a new bow in mind?


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Plannin on goin to South Africa in August 2010. Headed back to Pongola. Hopin to connect on a good kudu, nyala and reed buck. Gota a really nice impala, wart hog and wildebeest cow last year. Cant wait to go back. Also gonna try my luck at some tiger fishin! Those are some mean lookin critters! 

Dont have any plans on gettin rid of the Black Ice just yet. She is shootin sweet and aint let me down yet. I've got about 40 kills with my Ice. I think she's got at least 50 more kills in her!


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice looking impala, congrats and all the best for 2010, and for the tigers, they fight like you wont believe:thumbs_up


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I try to hunt a big boar with Ruhan here in Europe next January. I hope we have success with the rifle or bow.


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a bushpig boar on my menu, I'll send you some salami


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

heres a pic of the cow. not the biggest but I smoked her. 37 yards, complete pass thru with a 100 grain slick trick! 









I hear that bush pigs are very hard to get! From what I hear, they are like a ghost. 

Here are a couple of animals I should have shot last year. I dont know what I was thinkin... Yeah I do. I was thinkin, "if I shoot that, my wife will kill me!!''


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

SAHUNT said:


> I have a bushpig boar on my menu, I'll send you some salami


SAHUNT, the bushpig is on place 1 on my wish list, since around 6 years I tried to hunt one without success,than on place two is a cape buffalo. A pushpig salami is more than welcome by me !!! We can change our salami`s, one from a bushpig to one from a european boar ;-)

@zx190
not the size is important of the bluewildebeest, more the remembrance of a good hunt.
My congratulation to the wildebeest !!!
The nyala on the picture is a very good mature male.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Zebra, Black Wildebees, Blue Wildebees, Bushpig, Warthog, Lechwe, Springbok ...and a lot fun at the KKNK in Oudtshoorn. 

Bow: 
90# Hoyt UltraTec with SpiralCams, DL31.75"
Just bought a riser from 2006 and I'm currently building the bow up from the scratch.
Best hunting bow I ever owned...and I owned a lot.


Groete
DB:darkbeer:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Kudu, Gemsbok, Springbok and Lots of Bushpig


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

Dugga Boy said:


> Zebra, Black Wildebees, Blue Wildebees, Bushpig, Warthog, Lechwe, Springbok ...and a lot fun at the KKNK in Oudtshoorn.
> 
> Bow:
> 90# Hoyt UltraTec with SpiralCams, DL31.75"
> ...


spirals @ 90lbs!!!!! just thinking about it.....i need some voltaren :embara:
RESPEKT :thumbs_up


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hoyt*



Dugga Boy said:


> Zebra, Black Wildebees, Blue Wildebees, Bushpig, Warthog, Lechwe, Springbok ...and a lot fun at the KKNK in Oudtshoorn.
> 
> Bow:
> 90# Hoyt UltraTec with SpiralCams, DL31.75"
> ...


Gee whiz. What kinetic energy do you get out of her??? You can hunt any mammal with that bow, including a whale!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Deserthuntr said:


> Gee whiz. What kinetic energy do you get out of her??? You can hunt any mammal with that bow, including a whale!


Actually I'm not a KE believer, so I don't care. 
Momentum and arrow mass is what counts for me.

This bow shoots a 770gr. arrow at 280-285fps, so you can calculate by yourself. 

DB


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

Man, that is real mean, I think you will be able to take a eland on the other side of a brick wall, and still get full pass throe:wink:



For the guys looking for some bush pigs, there are a few farms in the Baberton and Komatipoort area where you can hunt these buggers with some ease if you go at the correct time, normally when the macadamia nuts start to fall, they are a real menace to the farmers over there, my uncle shot 7 last year on one of these macadamia farms


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

zx190, you should have taken that nyala, he is a real nice one, just don't tell the wife, or just say he walked in front of your arrow by mistake:zip:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

SAHUNT said:


> For the guys looking for some bush pigs, there are a few farms in the Baberton and Komatipoort area where you can hunt these buggers with some ease if you go at the correct time, normally when the macadamia nuts start to fall, they are a real menace to the farmers over there, my uncle shot 7 last year on one of these macadamia farms


Interesting.
Maybe I should tell my PH to bring out some nuts instead of carcass leftovers.

DB


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

SAHUNT said:


> For the guys looking for some bush pigs, there are a few farms in the Baberton and Komatipoort area where you can hunt these buggers with some ease if you go at the correct time, normally when the macadamia nuts start to fall, they are a real menace to the farmers over there, my uncle shot 7 last year on one of these macadamia farms


When are the macadamia nuts are ripe to fall ? Maybe this is the time that my dream come true.


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

Karoojagter, I'll get you some details on when and where, will pm you the details


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> SAHUNT, the bushpig is on place 1 on my wish list, since around 6 years I tried to hunt one without success,than on place two is a cape buffalo. A pushpig salami is more than welcome by me !!! We can change our salami`s, one from a bushpig to one from a european boar ;-)
> 
> @zx190
> not the size is important of the bluewildebeest, more the remembrance of a good hunt.
> ...


Yeah, I should have shot him. But, I wasnt sure _*how good *_he was til I got back to camp and showed my ph the pix. He said the same thing you did!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

zx190 said:


> Yeah, I should have shot him. But, I wasnt sure _*how good *_he was til I got back to camp and showed my ph the pix. He said the same thing you did!


I think this is a normally mistake of hunting novices in South Africa.

Here a story from my first hunt in South Africa.
Me and a german friend ( he was one year before the first time in S.A. ) sat in a blind and was waiting for warthogs. At around 10 o`clock in the morning two " warthogs " came in and slurped water for around 15 minutes. I asked my friend " what do you think, can I shoot one of them ? " my friend answered " Frank, be not to nervous, this two pigs are to small. Better and bigger one will come later in. "
I follow the advice from my friend, took a picture and let the small warthogs went. The whole day no animal came in.
In the evening in the camp by a good braai and beer I showed the picture a local friend of my the pictures. He told me that I am a fool, this wasn`t small warthogs, this was two nice bushpigs by daylight.
From this moment I try every year to hunt a bushpig ( 10 years long ) with no success.
Two lessons for my live I got this day.
Lesson one : God is with the stupid people.
Lesson two : Not the size of a animal is important, more the chance to hunt one.


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> I think this is a normally mistake of hunting novices in South Africa.
> 
> Here a story from my first hunt in South Africa.
> Me and a german friend ( he was one year before the first time in S.A. ) sat in a blind and was waiting for warthogs. At around 10 o`clock in the morning two " warthogs " came in and slurped water for around 15 minutes. I asked my friend " what do you think, can I shoot one of them ? " my friend answered " Frank, be not to nervous, this two pigs are to small. Better and bigger one will come later in. "
> ...



Great story! I've been there, as well! I remember the first time I saw a black buck antelope hunting in the Texas Hill Country. I had seen photos, but never one in the wild. Well this black buck was a stud. Butnever seeing one before, I wasnt sure if he was a good un or a dink. Once again, while showings pix around the campfire, i heard SEVERAL times, "you should have shot him!!" Now, if I see an animal, i like I shoot! To me, anything with a bow is a trophy! 

And I am a firm believer of your Lesson #2. Trophies should be measured by memories, not by age or size. 

Out of all the animals in Africa, I hear the bush pig is a prized trophy. I would have never thought a pig would be such an illusive creature!


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

I am going to be adding the new Hoyt Alphaburner with Spot Hogg sight, Fuse quiver and stabilizer with a new Trophy Taker rest. to my Hoyt Alphamax 32 for 2010. I have already shot the Alphaburner, 70lbs 28inch, great bow. I am hoping to shoot a gemsbuck, eland and kudu in 2010.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Momentum*



Dugga Boy said:


> Actually I'm not a KE believer, so I don't care.
> Momentum and arrow mass is what counts for me.
> 
> This bow shoots a 770gr. arrow at 280-285fps, so you can calculate by yourself.
> ...


You are correct, momentum is more important. Have you hunted Cape Buf yet? Just thought you might have hence your username. If you have, what setup did you get and what penetration did you get? You can launch missiles to the moon with your bow, UltraTec rules!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Deserthuntr said:


> You are correct, momentum is more important. Have you hunted Cape Buf yet? Just thought you might have hence your username. If you have, what setup did you get and what penetration did you get? You can launch missiles to the moon with your bow, UltraTec rules!


I only hunted plains game yet.
My cape buffalo is still a dream and walking around somewhere in Mozambique.
However, if everything will go according to my plans, I will be able to go for the buff within the next 3 years.

My UltraTec project is not finished yet but the bow is already shootable.
Incomparable! None of the fancy new bows is coming close to the UT in my opinion. 

DB


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Wild Pig, Wild Goat, and if things really go well, a Red Deer. That will be with Dugga Boys 125gr German Kinetics, Silver Flame XL's - a very kind gift from Frank.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey James, you are still alive.
I hold my thumbs for you Red Deer opportunity.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ja, Frank. Still kicking around. I have just started to shoot indoor rounds every Monday night. The bow is set up with new custom strings and is shooting better than its owner...


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

My new bow in mind for 2010 is a customised Mathew Safari.
This weekend I start the experiment to change the Safari from one cam system to two cam system. I use for the two cam system the VX cams from the APA King Cobra with a IBO speed of 362 fps by 70 lbs.
By virtue of no bow company made any good bow in the heavy draw weight class for finger release shooter, so I must help me self. I hope to get a good and fast bow to hunt a trophy cape bull mouse in 2011 after my tuning work:wink:


----------



## christobotha (Jan 20, 2009)

Fallow Deer in March and looking for a nice Blackwildebeest in June. ZX190, where in Pongola do you hunt with ?


----------

